# NEW SOIL TEST HELP



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello!

I just received my soil test results back. The thing that jumps out at me immediately is how high my soil PH is. I have red clay here in Charlotte NC and my lawn is hybrid Bermuda (tifway 419 w/ a little bit of tiftuf also). It's been awhile since I ran a soil test so I don't have anything to compare these results to.

Should I attempt lowering the PH into the 6 - 6.5 range?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone have some advice?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Busy weekend and most of us are in the yard or enjoying the nice weather.

These report don't give a lot of information (Ca?). It shows that you need phosphorus.

pH lowering is tricky and not always possible. The best method is with elemental sulfur. The use of Ammonium sulfate (AS) helps a little. Foliar iron will also help with color.


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

g-man said:


> Busy weekend and most of us are in the yard or enjoying the nice weather.
> 
> These report don't give a lot of information (Ca?). It shows that you need phosphorus.
> 
> pH lowering is tricky and not always possible. The best method is with elemental sulfur. The use of Ammonium sulfate (AS) helps a little. Foliar iron will also help with color.


I agree with you about lack of info! Luckily these tests are free to NC residents. Next time I send one in I'm going to use the golf course/ athletic field turf code in hopes that they will provide more info.

I did some research and I'm planning on using some 21-0-0 100% AS this year, alternating in with Milo. Previously I was using Lesco 34-0-0, that was poly coated urea.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are we good? I'm not sure if I helped you.


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

g-man said:


> Are we good? I'm not sure if I helped you.


I think I'm good. The lawn will be the ultimate judge I guess. I'm not going to attempt lowering the ph but I am going to be more mindful on what I'm putting down on the lawn to try and help it naturally lower a bit.

Thank you


----------

